# Looking to see who is in Arkansas



## 1963 Falcon Hardtop (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Just joined up and have been looking around. Am working on setting up my first vivarium. I will post some pictures as it comes together.

Lots of great information to be had here. And I have been using the search to find a ton of it. One thing I have not seen is many people from Arkansas. I see a pretty good group in Oklahoma. How many people are there in central Arkansas?

Does anyone know of any breeders or stores that handle dart frog related supplies in the Arkansas area. I do plan on making the St Louis herp show sometime in 2011. It has been many years since I was there. Looking forward to going back.

Thanks for the forum and looking to making some friends here.

Bo


----------



## 1963 Falcon Hardtop (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW..... No one even wants to say....

"Hi" 

"Welcome to the forum" 

Nothing????????

I understand no one in arkansas, but not even a hi to a new member. 

WOW!!!

Bo


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome! ...Not in Arkansas but my parents live in Bella Vista so I make trips over to see them and fish a few times a year.


----------



## 1963 Falcon Hardtop (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave,
Nice to hear from you. I have seen your name here often. Would love to get to know you better. Maybe meet up sometime. I't's not but 3hrs or so from here to Bella Vista. Maybe I could get some pointers from you.

Thanks for the replay!

Bo


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi, Welcome to the forum. 

I'm not aware of anyone near you but I make trips out to Rogers and go camping at Bull Shoals on occasion.

What kind of frogs are you getting? How far away are you to Tulsa? You can join the Oklahoma group in the networking section of the user cp. We should probably get a group that incompasses Arkansas, Mo, Ok, Tx, & Ks. We could get some pretty good frog meets and buy, sell, trade stuff and share some good information.


----------



## 1963 Falcon Hardtop (Dec 27, 2010)

I have not made up my mind what species I am going to get yet. I will for sure be looking for an easy starter frog. I do not want to get in over my head to start. I have been looking at some Dendrobates azureus & tinctorius maybe. Still in the planning and construction of my viv so I have time to make up my mind.

I have never been to Tulsa, but it is about 275 miles from here to there. That sounds like a good idea about a regional group get together.

Bo


----------

